# are some files of FreeBSD not member of any packages?



## m_pahlevanzadeh (Sep 16, 2014)

Dear all,

Suppose i have a Debian distro, Debian considers all of files in packages, for example:


```
root@debian:/home/mohsen/test# dpkg -S /bin/ls
coreutils: /bin/ls
root@debian:/home/mohsen/test# dpkg -S /bin/pwd 
coreutils: /bin/pwd
root@debian:/home/mohsen/test# dpkg -S /sbin/ifconfig 
net-tools: /sbin/ifconfig
```

Yes, coreutils and net-tools.
*Question :* 
ls, pwd , or any files you can see on FreeBSD machine after installation, are  member of a package? if true , how can i see them ? such as dpkg -S?
if false, how can i upgrade them or when they destroy, how can i repair them such as? :

```
apt-get --reinstall install coreutils
```

*A philosophy question:*

if false, Why FreeBSD want to copy a set of files without package nameing?


----------



## kpa (Sep 16, 2014)

The so called base system that is everything except /usr/local/* is not divided into packages. The idea is that the base system is a complete whole installed by the installer or by `make installworld`. The /usr/local hierarchy is the third party software that is installed as indidual ports or packages.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2014)

m_pahlevanzadeh said:
			
		

> ls, pwd , or any files you can see on FreeBSD machine after installation, are  member of a package?


No, they are part of the OS. 

Keep in mind that there really isn't such a thing as a Linux operating system. Linus made a kernel, nothing more. It's the distributions that cobble together parts and tools from different sources to create an operating system. This is different from FreeBSD as it is a complete OS from the start.


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 16, 2014)

As SirDice says, Linux is a kernel only, the system is GNU/Linux.


----------

